# Gaming CMS gesucht!



## Omexlu (28. September 2011)

Hallo,
Ich suche ein CMS in der Art wie "Apexx" um eine Seite zu erstellen die hauptsächlich auf Games basiert. zB. wie gamezone oder so.
Es soll alle gängigen Sachen haben.

Danke im voraus


----------



## quaaaaaak (28. September 2011)

Da gäbe es:
DZP
webspell(vll. community edition)
wordpress(mit richtiger anpassung aber hat genauso wie fast jedes CMS sicherheitslücken)

wie gut kennst du dich mit HTML,PHP,MySql aus?


----------



## Omexlu (28. September 2011)

Hab mit allem so mittelmässige kenntnisse.


----------



## quaaaaaak (28. September 2011)

Naja, dass wird nicht reichen, prinzipiell reicht für ne kleine seite mit news eigentlich wenn du sie selber tippst, aber du darfst dir halt keine fehler erlauben, durch die man das ganze leicht ausnutzen kann. also vll doch besser ein CMS, du kannst ja mit allen mal bisll rumspielen, ich weiß leider immer noch nicht genau was du mit dem cms machen willst.


----------



## Tribl (17. Oktober 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> Da gäbe es:
> DZP
> webspell(vll. community edition)
> wordpress(mit richtiger anpassung aber hat genauso wie fast jedes CMS sicherheitslücken)
> ...


 
ich denke du meintest DZCP 

Man muß aber denke ich unterscheiden ob man eine Seite für Spiele erstellen will (eben wie gamezone) oder eine Clanseite.

Für zweiteres sind DZCP und Webspell zu bevorzugen weil sie alles wichtige für einen Clan mitbringen

wenn sie nur mit Spielen an und für sich zu tun hat sind auf Dauer wohl die großen CMS zu bevorzugen wie Joomla, Wordpress oder typo3


----------

